

A new role for geek communities? Win back the Internet. - vrypan
http://blog.vrypan.net/2013/3/22/a-new-role-for-geek-communities/

======
lucb1e
This sounds interesting, though how to motivate people? If they aren't already
doing it (and they are, to an extent, but not much), what motivates them to
setup more services? Payment can't really be the goal, though that is
certainly an option, at the very least in donations.

~~~
vrypan
I think it's the same motes that drive people to write open source software:
for fun, to scratch an itch, to be accepted by peers, etc. It might be that
nobody (to my knowledge) presented it this way so far.

